# Another 100,000 mile CTD



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Well I was planning on doing a big write up on the first 100k in my diesel. I was all excited about how little maintenance it required and how reliable it has been. I am still excited about all of that, but it seems mine is not a unique story. Several other members have over 100k miles with very few repair visits to the dealer. 

It still felt like I reached a milestone this morning when the odometer clicked over to 6-digits though. Car is still going strong with the original tires, brakes, battery and air filter. The fuel filter has been changed twice and I've only had to put fuel in the tank three times! Kidding. 

I bought the car knowing is was an entry-level economy car, but from day one it has impressed me with every aspect of ownership. I am actually proud of these little cars and tell every who will listen about it. . 

This community has enhanced my experience with everyone's knowledge, insight and passion. I have learned so much from you all and enjoy reading about your journeys as well. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Congrats on the milestone Brad, well done!

I have to agree with your comments about this community and the many valuable insights posted herein. The CTD is indeed an amazing car. It LIVES for the open road, sips diesel even more sparingly than the TDI (unbelievable) without sacrificing torque making it a fun driver too. 

May your fourth tank go another 33,000 miles LOL


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice!

Man you diesel guys all seem to drive a lot. Probably why you bought a diesel, I suppose. How many miles do you do per day?


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> Well I was planning on doing a big write up on the first 100k in my diesel. I was all excited about how little maintenance it required and how reliable it has been. I am still excited about all of that, but it seems mine is not a unique story. Several other members have over 100k miles with very few repair visits to the dealer.
> 
> It still felt like I reached a milestone this morning when the odometer clicked over to 6-digits though. Car is still going strong with the original tires, brakes, battery and air filter. The fuel filter has been changed twice and I've only had to put fuel in the tank three times! Kidding.
> 
> ...


Congrats Brad, many miles on you from now on! ?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Nice!
> 
> Man you diesel guys all seem to drive a lot. Probably why you bought a diesel, I suppose. How many miles do you do per day?


I am doing 188 miles on my daily round trip commute. I work 4, 10 hour days normally. Lately it has been 5 and 6 day weeks though. 

It is a lot of driving and makes for long days but I get Friday, Saturday and Sunday off most weeks. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Well done Brad. I am currently driving about the same as you are for now. I have had zero problems in almost 30k miles, hoping it stays that way. Congrats on making first 100k


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats,


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Congrats! It's great to hear you haven't had as many problems as some of us have experienced!


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

That's awesome. I'm still relatively new in the ctd world. But 110 miles a day 5-6 days a week will add up quick. I've put 7k on mine since I bought it. 57k total. Hopefully, I'm just starting to break her in. 

Congrats on your milestone. And to many more. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Nice!
> 
> Man you diesel guys all seem to drive a lot. Probably why you bought a diesel, I suppose. How many miles do you do per day?


work is 500 miles away, but i stay there for a week to 3 weeks.

also diesel is on avg 50 cents a gallon cheaper than mid grade gasoline, let alone premium, which alot of newer cars seem to want/need.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> The CTD is indeed an amazing car. It LIVES for the open road, sips diesel even more sparingly than the TDI (unbelievable) without sacrificing torque making it a fun driver too.


And, has more hp and torque than the TDI. The emissions can be problematic, but a warranty purchased from Oz Tuner will fix that forever. 

We are looking forward to our first 100k. My wife drives the CTD 80 miles round trip a day and I drive it 800 miles round trip once a month to visit my father. I fill up before I leave and can make the whole round trip on one tank. Go diesel or don't go at all!


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Peeking through my wheels, I noticed my brakes don't appear to be wearing much at all.






I am very easy on the brakes and coast down as much as practical before braking. 

After 100k miles I realized these brakes are going to last for many more years, maybe out to 200k! 

This started to worry me, as I pictured myself trying to service very rusty components that had never been touched. So I decided to take action.








I removed all 4 rotors and treated them for corrosion. I cleaned all the rust and painted the rotor hats with rustoleum. I then put anti-seize on the hub surfaces.








While I had the wheels of, I removed the wheel well liner and applied rustproofing to the area.








I went ahead and painted the calipers and brackets too.








I feel like this little bit of preventive maintenance should go a long way!




















Yes, I painted the braking surface of the rotor on purpose. It was easier than taping it off. A few cautious stops later, perfect results!! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Brad. You might want to post a pic of your odometer and I would guess they will provide you a 100k badge on here.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Brad. You might want to post a pic of your odometer and I would guess they will provide you a 100k badge on here.


I think he is back to do that. Hopefully you get in there before us lordstown badges go though.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

we also need a pic of under the hood to make sure you went through the pain an suffering of full emission compliant. :signs005:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

What did you use to paint the calipers? Was it a spray or brush-on?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

At what mileage did you delete out of curiosity? I want to say 40k if I remember right.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> At what mileage did you delete out of curiosity? I want to say 40k if I remember right.


I have always claimed/thought I deleted at 40k miles. Looking at my records, I was mistaken, the actual mileage was 47k miles. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> What did you use to paint the calipers? Was it a spray or brush-on?


I used about ½ of a can of Rustoleum High-heat silver spray paint. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

You even tow the blue gill commander with those original pads and rotors!


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> You even tow the blue gill commander with those original pads and rotors!









we took it out tonight! Burnt 'me up. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Brad. What are your plans for timing belt and all that gets replaced at 100k? Just curious. You did a very nice job on your brakes.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Brad. What are your plans for timing belt and all that gets replaced at 100k? Just curious. You did a very nice job on your brakes.


I am doing the belt at 120k. I will pay the dealer to do it. They quoted me 2.5 hours. I'm going to replace the water pump, tensioner and idler as the same time. 

Thanks, I wasn't too worried about the looks, but I feel like it came out pretty good and I am glad I painted the calipers. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> I am doing the belt at 120k. I will pay the dealer to do it. They quoted me 2.5 hours. I'm going to replace the water pump, tensioner and idler as the same time.
> 
> Thanks, I wasn't too worried about the looks, but I feel like it came out pretty good and I am glad I painted the calipers.
> 
> ...


2.5 hours sounds reasonable for labor...


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Congrats Brad!! Nice work on the brakes.
Cheers.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> Congrats Brad!! Nice work on the brakes.
> Cheers.


Thank you. Hopefully this will pay off in the future when it comes time to replace the brakes. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Congrats on the milestone! When 120K rolls around, it might be a good idea to call the dealership ahead of time and make sure they have part number 55580776 (diesel timing belt) in stock or order one online. I had the misfortune of having to wait over 2 weeks for one when my water pump went out. 

Cheers and happy next 200K!


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> Congrats on the milestone! When 120K rolls around, it might be a good idea to call the dealership ahead of time and make sure they have part number 55580776 (diesel timing belt) in stock or order one online. I had the misfortune of having to wait over 2 weeks for one when my water pump went out.
> 
> Cheers and happy next 200K!


Thanks for the heads-up! I should probably go ahead and order the parts to have them ready. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Had the same problem. Had to wait for parts but got a nice loaner out of it


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice!

I don't put the miles on like most but so far so good at 47k miles. 

I too, coast to a stop. It has made a nice improvement on my mpg. Love it. Hope my brakes last as well. So far every tire rotation the pads look great. I rotate every 6k miles.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> Nice!
> 
> I don't put the miles on like most but so far so good at 47k miles.
> 
> I too, coast to a stop. It has made a nice improvement on my mpg. Love it. Hope my brakes last as well. So far every tire rotation the pads look great. I rotate every 6k miles.


I have my commute down, I know exactly where to let off and start coasting before each intersection. My drive starts at 4:15 am so there isn't much traffic to deal with or for them to have to deal with me. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

